# rum soaked smoked salmon w/qview



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

i put up a recipie a bit back and decided to make it so if you want to veiw before making have a look

click on picture below for slide show. kudos ronp for showin me how to do slideshow!!!
http://s254.photobucket.com/albums/hh113/eb8792/?action=view&current=1d72b10a.pbw

salmon fillet setting in rum


after the soak in the cure and frig


after 6 hours


wash off cure and dry


after 20 min smoke on weber




thks for cking my qview


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Mmmm Erain...looks excellent!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great nice work


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

Erain, 
I see the difference! wow what a difference..
That salmon looks so good..I am doing some tomorrow I hope you take a look! Salmon king!


----------



## ronp (Jun 22, 2008)

Another great job, Erain! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I love Salmon.


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 22, 2008)

erain looks like a great job again you have done. Do you mind telling me where i can get the post you are talking about you said you done earlier on this. I have some salmon and would like to see how to do it like this.. Thanks..


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

shoot i forgot to mention i strayed from the smoker and did on the weber, indirect heat, med heat, coals both sideswith a piece of apple oneach side and cover on. like recipie said 20 minutes flat, i set timer on mwave and when it went off i pulled. ck'd and made sure it didnt burn and it didnt. have done it before and that 20 min works evert time.thks


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 22, 2008)

Great lookin' salmon!!!  nice job !


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 22, 2008)

Erain, salmon's my favorite Q'n fish. How long did you soak in rum? That sounds outstanding. Thanks for the q-view.


----------



## vince (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing


----------

